# Patterns



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah! So, all my patterns so far are available for immediate download. No waiting for an invoice :thumbup: Just go over here to Craftsy

http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/465460


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just bought the cupcake hat. Can't wait to make it for my grand-daughters.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't imagine what you'd do with the "surgical" mask, as I'm pretty sure it wouldn't pass DOH specifications. I wouldn't think you could actually use it as a surgical mask.


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

If you live in the north (where the winters and windchill are wayyyyy below zero) this is a good thing to put over your face if you have to shovel the awful white stuff (snow)..... Also people with lung problems can't breath in the cold air.... very practical for people who live in the colder climates.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

There are people who have breathing problems outside when it is cold or very windy. Great job. My Dad would have appreciated something like that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so in AWE of your work!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

theresa141 said:


> Can't imagine what you'd do with the "surgical" mask, as I'm pretty sure it wouldn't pass DOH specifications. I wouldn't think you could actually use it as a surgical mask.


lol....it's not really for use during surgery. ;-) I've sold loads of them to people who live in Canada and the northern U.S. In fact, I"m working on one right now for a lady from Colorado. It's to help keep your face warm in the cold wind! :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ConnieD said:


> If you live in the north (where the winters and windchill are wayyyyy below zero) this is a good thing to put over your face if you have to shovel the awful white stuff (snow)..... Also people with lung problems can't breath in the cold air.... very practical for people who live in the colder climates.


Exactly!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

LittleKid said:


> There are people who have breathing problems outside when it is cold or very windy. Great job. My Dad would have appreciated something like that. Keep up the good work.


That's another one of the uses. You can't imagine how many I've sold just for that purpose


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

debch said:


> I'm so in AWE of your work!!


Awwww, thank you so much. You're too kind  It's just years of practice practice practice.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Krissyb1 said:


> Just bought the cupcake hat. Can't wait to make it for my grand-daughters.


Yea!!! I can't wait to see some pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> theresa141 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't imagine what you'd do with the "surgical" mask, as I'm pretty sure it wouldn't pass DOH specifications. I wouldn't think you could actually use it as a surgical mask.
> ...


Oh, Ok. I've never seen anyone wearing one and I live in Buffalo, NY. Makes sense though.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow. It would be wonderful for you in Buffalo! I sent 5 of them to one lady in New York last year. She loved them and kept a few and gave a few to friends. Sending one off tomorrow to Colorado to a rancher who has to ride horses in the cold.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Oh wow. It would be wonderful for you in Buffalo! I sent 5 of them to one lady in New York last year. She loved them and kept a few and gave a few to friends. Sending one off tomorrow to Colorado to a rancher who has to ride horses in the cold.


How nice of you! I can see where it would help someone with respiratory problems. Myself, I love breathing in the cold air. Sometimes when I've been inside all day, I go stand outside just to breathe the cold air. It gives me a jolt of energy when I need it. LOL.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I got my pattern for Bella mitts free on Ravelry?????


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

well, that's wonderful janette  My pattern is a little different and, in my opinion, easier than a lot of them out there.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

No. But it cuts the cold biting wind that sears your lungs if you have asthma or other lung problems. I used to make them when we were farming and had to tend the animals regardless of weather. Edith M


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Edith M said:


> No. But it cuts the cold biting wind that sears your lungs if you have asthma or other lung problems. I used to make them when we were farming and had to tend the animals regardless of weather. Edith M


Fantastic! That's another of the many many uses for knitted surgical masks :thumbup: Thanks Edith!


----------

